# Best tires for 12 inch rims



## Xiong232 (7 mo ago)

What's the best mud tires for 12 inch rims under $600?


----------



## Mud Duck 351 (4 mo ago)

I have had good luck with Vampires, old school blackwaters, outlaws and mud lites. the vampires climb out of the end of ruts great. the outlaws shine when there is no bottom. I currently have mudlites on a 750 brute, they actually are pretty good all round as long as you keep them off the pavement .


----------

